# R.I.P Fat pies



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

One of our tricolours has died this morning. I know she was a frog but still, she was a part of our ever increasing family and will be missed


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Rip


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------

